# [PHORONIX] Eight-Way BSD & Linux OS Comparison



## alie (May 28, 2013)

Comparison of eight different BSD and Linux operating systems:
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=bsd_linux_8way&num=1


----------



## segfault (May 28, 2013)

Interesting, I like PC-BSD, but am not surprised it came up fairly slow in out of the box testing. Would be interesting to see where a "similarly configured" FreeBSD environment would come in,


----------



## zspider (May 29, 2013)

Warning: BSD hating lunatics ahead...

Why did the BSD's drop off of some of the later graphs? Is that just because the performance was so below scale(or maybe off scale, hehe), or just a bias?


----------



## throAU (May 29, 2013)

Given that PC-BSD was crippled somewhat with ZFS and the overhead this incurs, I'm not totally surprised.  The Linux platforms were not doing checksums on all the data written to disk, for example.

Phoronix = trollbait


----------



## kpa (May 29, 2013)

They used ZFS on the PC-BSD installation and not on the Linux installations? Anyone with half a brain would know that comparing the systems wouldn't give any meaningful results.


----------



## throAU (May 29, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> They used ZFS on the PC-BSD installation and not on the Linux installations? Anyone with half a brain would know that comparing the systems wouldn't give any meaningful results.



Yup, the claim was "default out of the box experience" and allegedly, PC-BSD is installing to ZFS by default now?

I didn't notice this last time I tried installing 9.1, but it was some time ago and in a smaller than 4 GB VM...


----------



## jrm@ (May 29, 2013)

They also dropped PC-BSD and Dragonfly BSD from some of the tests like the PostgreSQL  test.  PostgreSQL is supposed to fly on Dragonfly.
http://www.dragonflybsd.org/performance/


----------



## Crivens (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link to this place. 

Now I have a higher sense of value for the error tickets I get and management input seen.


----------



## Dies_Irae (May 30, 2013)

I have always seen something perverse in these benchmarks fanatics, or maybe it's just a kind of performance anxiety?

"Ah-ah! My OS is 0.247% faster than yours in this benchmark!!"

Mmh, you're right. So what?


----------



## Crivens (May 31, 2013)

Dies_Irae said:
			
		

> I have always seen something perverse in these benchmarks fanatics, or maybe it's just a kind of performance anxiety?
> 
> "Ah-ah! My OS is 0.247% faster than yours in this benchmark!!"
> 
> Mmh, you're right. So what?



Indeed - but what those zealots don't get is that you would waste more time in reinstalling than you would get in return by these speedups. Well, my last post here refered to those, these trolls in the _loonie bin_^W^W comment section there. Just one peek there can make you put up with a lot of nonsense elsewhere.


----------



## sossego (May 31, 2013)

Poo! I shall say, "Poo!"

Where is OpenBSD and NetBSD?
Where is Debian, Slackware, and Gentoo?
Where are the ARM(32/64), PowerPC(32/64), SPARC64, and other CPU ports?

And I shall say, "Poo!"


----------

